# Found old Cerwin Vega 4x6" speakers in a parts car :)



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stripping down an 86 Iroc-Z that's been in the woods for like... at least 10 years. So much mouse poop. My god. :laugh:

Anyways, spotted the Cerwin Vega logo behind the grilles and got so excited!

Unfortunately time, and the previous owner, weren't very kind to these old things.

One speaker has cracking but I do have the pieces. That one works OK.

Other one only the tweeter works unless you put pressure on the woofer cone. Sad.

So, they're beat and junk. But it was nice to find anyways


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I had the Accurate Image version of those in my Blazer. I put them in kick panels for a while. They sounded good.


----------

